# Buffalo, N.Y. Teachers Spend $9M in Taxpayer Cash in '09 on Cosmetic Surgery



## WillowTree

BUFFALO, N.Y. -- Buffalo teachers left taxpayers on the hook for nearly $9 million worth of cosmetic surgery last year, according to the state-appointed authority overseeing public school finances.

The Buffalo Fiscal Stability Authority found that last year's costs for elective procedures such as chemical peels and other skin treatments were up $8 million over 2004's $1 million tab for cosmetic surgery.

Buffalo, N.Y. Teachers Spend $9M in Taxpayer Cash in &#39;09 on Cosmetic Surgery - FoxNews.com


----------



## WillowTree

All this type of bullshit is going on while obie wan and his teacher's union push for more "stimulus" money. You are getting fucked over royally.


----------



## bodecea

Apparently their contracted benefits allow for such things.   Maybe the district should not have offered it on the table in the first place.   Seems odd to me.


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> Apparently their contracted benefits allow for such things.   Maybe the district should not have offered it on the table in the first place.   Seems odd to me.



Unions baby. Unions.


----------



## WillowTree

Public funding for demonRats to have plastic surgery. Say no to demonRats.


----------



## chanel

Won't boob jobs be covered under Obamacare?


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently their contracted benefits allow for such things.   Maybe the district should not have offered it on the table in the first place.   Seems odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unions baby. Unions.
Click to expand...


Well, unions can't just make benefits up...they are offered by management (or in this case) school districts...and both must agree when contracts are negotiated.   In this case, you cannot blame members of a union for using benefits that are there to be used, can you?


----------



## bodecea

I would certainly question the school district picking such medical benefits and/or approving such medical benefit options for their teachers.   But don't blame the union members if this is offered legally for them....they didn't randomly decide to allow such benefits in the first place.


----------



## bodecea

Oh, btw...having come from that area of NY...did you know that Western NY is the Republican/Conservative side of the state?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Holy hell.


----------



## chanel

Yes.  The insurance was paid for whether or not they used the services.  But it still surprises me that certain plans include cosmetic surgery.


----------



## bodecea

chanel said:


> Yes.  The insurance was paid for whether or not they used the services.  But it still surprises me that certain plans include cosmetic surgery.



It surprises me too...but if you had such a plan, wouldn't you expect some members to use it?


----------



## Trajan

typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......

the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....

This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.


----------



## rightwinger

chanel said:


> Won't boob jobs be covered under Obamacare?



We can only hope


----------



## bodecea

Trajan said:


> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.



School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
Click to expand...


Western New York was Jack Kemp territory and is now Carl Paladino's turf. You don't get more conservative than that.

Health insurance is part of your total compensation package. This compensation includes salary, health benefits, vacation time, life insurance and whatever else may be negotiated. If the package includes cosmetic surgery that is up to both parties to negotiate. Nobody forces either party to sign


----------



## Trajan

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you apparently have not connected the fact that federal dollars given to states for 'education' for schools filters down to .....districts. where do you think it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as I said before Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhm, not quite....
> 
> obama won Erie cty. with 57.99%.....Albany cty. with 67% , he did lose 2 upper and west ctys _in all of NY,_  Oneida- with 46% and Niagara with 49% ( and Richmond cty- staten island at 47%. He won EVERY region of the state.
> 
> food for thought-
> 
> _That all leaves uncertain, for example, if Buffalos school district will get the $8 million Schumer touted.
> 
> At first, the new funding was lauded as saving districts in New York from going through with thousands of teacher layoffs. That story has changed a bit. Now, the funding can go to restore not just laid-off teachers, but to pay for salaries of those already on the payroll, or to even add new jobs. And its not just teacher positions that can be funded, but a range of posts  from librarians and nurses to janitors and occupational therapists._
> 
> snip-
> 
> 
> _If the federal formula is used, poorer districts, like Buffalo, would do better; New York City would get 70 percent of the funds under that scenario. A state formula, which includes some political calculations, would spread the money around more evenly across the state._
> 
> 
> Schools to see infusion of federal funding - Albany - The Buffalo News
> 
> 
> 
> ......wonder why Schumer would take the trouble?
> _
> U.S. Senator Charles E. Schumer today announced that the Utica City School District will receive $494,554 in federal funding as part of the FY2007 Partnerships in Character Education Program grants from the United States Department of Education. The federal dollars will be used to implement comprehensive character education programs in the school district.
> 
> Our children deserve the resources they need to excel in school and in life, Schumer said. Education should be about more than just reading, writing, and arithmetic. Character development programs have had noted success in improving student attendance, commitment and performance in schools. This funding will help schools in Utica to provide their students with the tools and opportunities to build a foundation for a lifetime of success.
> 
> The Utica City School District will use the federal dollars to develop programs for students with academic or social needs._
> 
> Senator Charles E. Schumer
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western New York was Jack Kemp territory and is now Carl Paladino's turf. You don't get more conservative than that.
> 
> Health insurance is part of your total compensation package. This compensation includes salary, health benefits, vacation time, life insurance and whatever else may be negotiated. If the package includes cosmetic surgery that is up to both parties to negotiate. Nobody forces either party to sign
Click to expand...


see above....


----------



## Meister

You people are looking at this all wrong.  You have to look at the jobs created or saved.  There, now do ya' all feel a little better, hmmmmm?


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western New York was Jack Kemp territory and is now Carl Paladino's turf. You don't get more conservative than that.
> 
> Health insurance is part of your total compensation package. This compensation includes salary, health benefits, vacation time, life insurance and whatever else may be negotiated. If the package includes cosmetic surgery that is up to both parties to negotiate. Nobody forces either party to sign
Click to expand...




District 	Representative 	Party 	Hometown
01	Timothy H. Bishop 	D	Southampton
02	Steve Israel 	D	Huntington
03	Peter T. King 	R	Seaford
04	Carolyn McCarthy 	D	Mineola
05	Gary L. Ackerman 	D	Roslyn Heights
06	Gregory W. Meeks 	D	Queens
07	Joseph Crowley 	D	Queens/Bronx
08	Jerrold Nadler 	D	New York
09	Anthony D. Weiner 	D	Queens
10	Edolphus Towns 	D	Brooklyn
11	Yvette D. Clarke 	D	Brooklyn
12	Nydia M. Velázquez 	D	Brooklyn
13	Michael E. McMahon 	D	Staten Island
14	Carolyn B. Maloney 	D	New York
15	Charles B. Rangel 	D	New York
16	José E. Serrano 	D	Bronx
17	Eliot L. Engel 	D	Bronx
18	Nita M. Lowey 	D	Harrison
19	John J. Hall 	D	Dover Plains
20	Scott Murphy 	D	Glens Falls
21	Paul Tonko 	D	Amsterdam
22	Maurice D. Hinchey 	D	Saugerties
23	William L. Owens 	D	Plattsburgh
24	Michael A. Arcuri 	D	Utica
25	Daniel B. Maffei 	D	DeWitt
26	Christopher John Lee 	R	Clarence
27	Brian Higgins 	D	Buffalo
28	Louise McIntosh Slaughter 	D	Fairport
29	[Eric J. J. Massa ]		vacant (Was D he resigned).....


my count has it at 2 republicans......out of 28 districts 29 voted Democrat but he resigned), with 2 democratic  senators....



http://clerk.house.gov/member_info/index.html


----------



## sangha

bodecea said:


> Apparently their contracted benefits allow for such things.   Maybe the district should not have offered it on the table in the first place.   Seems odd to me.



Wingnuts think people and businesses shouldn't be free to negotiate wages and benefits. They prefer slaves and they want their Nanny State Govt to interfere in the economy.


----------



## sangha

Trajan said:


> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.



You are to say that "we are funding" but only if we means rightwingers. Western NY State is very conservative.


----------



## sangha

Trajan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you apparently have not connected the fact that federal dollars given to states for 'education' for schools filters down to .....districts. where do you think it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as I said before Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhm, not quite....
> 
> obama won Erie cty. with 57.99%.....Albany cty. with 67% , he did lose 2 upper and west ctys _in all of NY,_  Oneida- with 46% and Niagara with 49% ( and Richmond cty- staten island at 47%. He won EVERY region of the state.
> 
> food for thought-
> 
> _That all leaves uncertain, for example, if Buffalo&#8217;s school district will get the $8 million Schumer touted.
> 
> At first, the new funding was lauded as saving districts in New York from going through with thousands of teacher layoffs. That story has changed a bit. Now, the funding can go to restore not just laid-off teachers, but to pay for salaries of those already on the payroll, or to even add new jobs. And it&#8217;s not just teacher positions that can be funded, but a range of posts &#8212; from librarians and nurses to janitors and occupational therapists._
> 
> snip-
> 
> 
> _If the federal formula is used, poorer districts, like Buffalo, would do better; New York City would get 70 percent of the funds under that scenario. A state formula, which includes some political calculations, would spread the money around more evenly across the state._
> 
> 
> Schools to see infusion of federal funding - Albany - The Buffalo News
> 
> 
> 
> ......wonder why Schumer would take the trouble?
> _
> U.S. Senator Charles E. Schumer today announced that the Utica City School District will receive $494,554 in federal funding as part of the FY2007 Partnerships in Character Education Program grants from the United States Department of Education. The federal dollars will be used to implement comprehensive character education programs in the school district.
> 
> &#8220;Our children deserve the resources they need to excel in school and in life,&#8221; Schumer said. &#8220;Education should be about more than just reading, writing, and arithmetic. Character development programs have had noted success in improving student attendance, commitment and performance in schools. This funding will help schools in Utica to provide their students with the tools and opportunities to build a foundation for a lifetime of success.&#8221;
> 
> The Utica City School District will use the federal dollars to develop programs for students with academic or social needs._
> 
> Senator Charles E. Schumer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither Obama nor Schumer run the schools in Western NY.  Rightwingers do.
Click to expand...


----------



## sangha

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western New York was Jack Kemp territory and is now Carl Paladino's turf. You don't get more conservative than that.
> 
> Health insurance is part of your total compensation package. This compensation includes salary, health benefits, vacation time, life insurance and whatever else may be negotiated. If the package includes cosmetic surgery that is up to both parties to negotiate. Nobody forces either party to sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> District 	Representative 	Party 	Hometown
> 01	Timothy H. Bishop 	D	Southampton
> 02	Steve Israel 	D	Huntington
> 03	Peter T. King 	R	Seaford
> 04	Carolyn McCarthy 	D	Mineola
> 05	Gary L. Ackerman 	D	Roslyn Heights
> 06	Gregory W. Meeks 	D	Queens
> 07	Joseph Crowley 	D	Queens/Bronx
> 08	Jerrold Nadler 	D	New York
> 09	Anthony D. Weiner 	D	Queens
> 10	Edolphus Towns 	D	Brooklyn
> 11	Yvette D. Clarke 	D	Brooklyn
> 12	Nydia M. Velázquez 	D	Brooklyn
> 13	Michael E. McMahon 	D	Staten Island
> 14	Carolyn B. Maloney 	D	New York
> 15	Charles B. Rangel 	D	New York
> 16	José E. Serrano 	D	Bronx
> 17	Eliot L. Engel 	D	Bronx
> 18	Nita M. Lowey 	D	Harrison
> 19	John J. Hall 	D	Dover Plains
> 20	Scott Murphy 	D	Glens Falls
> 21	Paul Tonko 	D	Amsterdam
> 22	Maurice D. Hinchey 	D	Saugerties
> 23	William L. Owens 	D	Plattsburgh
> 24	Michael A. Arcuri 	D	Utica
> 25	Daniel B. Maffei 	D	DeWitt
> 26	Christopher John Lee 	R	Clarence
> 27	Brian Higgins 	D	Buffalo
> 28	Louise McIntosh Slaughter 	D	Fairport
> 29	[Eric J. J. Massa ]		vacant (Was D he resigned).....
> 
> 
> my count has it at 2 republicans......out of 28 districts 29 voted Democrat but he resigned), with 2 democratic  senators....
> 
> Why are you including places like NYC and Long Island when we're talking about WESTERN NY?
Click to expand...


Is it because you know that this screwup is the fault of rightwingers in WESTERN NY?


----------



## Sallow

I am confused again.

In one thread Conservatives are defending government benefits for government workers.

In this thread they are mad about it.

Gosh..hard to keep up.


----------



## Sallow

sangha said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western New York was Jack Kemp territory and is now Carl Paladino's turf. You don't get more conservative than that.
> 
> Health insurance is part of your total compensation package. This compensation includes salary, health benefits, vacation time, life insurance and whatever else may be negotiated. If the package includes cosmetic surgery that is up to both parties to negotiate. Nobody forces either party to sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> District 	Representative 	Party 	Hometown
> 01	Timothy H. Bishop 	D	Southampton
> 02	Steve Israel 	D	Huntington
> 03	Peter T. King 	R	Seaford
> 04	Carolyn McCarthy 	D	Mineola
> 05	Gary L. Ackerman 	D	Roslyn Heights
> 06	Gregory W. Meeks 	D	Queens
> 07	Joseph Crowley 	D	Queens/Bronx
> 08	Jerrold Nadler 	D	New York
> 09	Anthony D. Weiner 	D	Queens
> 10	Edolphus Towns 	D	Brooklyn
> 11	Yvette D. Clarke 	D	Brooklyn
> 12	Nydia M. Velázquez 	D	Brooklyn
> 13	Michael E. McMahon 	D	Staten Island
> 14	Carolyn B. Maloney 	D	New York
> 15	Charles B. Rangel 	D	New York
> 16	José E. Serrano 	D	Bronx
> 17	Eliot L. Engel 	D	Bronx
> 18	Nita M. Lowey 	D	Harrison
> 19	John J. Hall 	D	Dover Plains
> 20	Scott Murphy 	D	Glens Falls
> 21	Paul Tonko 	D	Amsterdam
> 22	Maurice D. Hinchey 	D	Saugerties
> 23	William L. Owens 	D	Plattsburgh
> 24	Michael A. Arcuri 	D	Utica
> 25	Daniel B. Maffei 	D	DeWitt
> 26	Christopher John Lee 	R	Clarence
> 27	Brian Higgins 	D	Buffalo
> 28	Louise McIntosh Slaughter 	D	Fairport
> 29	[Eric J. J. Massa ]		vacant (Was D he resigned).....
> 
> 
> my count has it at 2 republicans......out of 28 districts 29 voted Democrat but he resigned), with 2 democratic  senators....
> 
> Why are you including places like NYC and Long Island when we're talking about WESTERN NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because you know that this screwup is the fault of rightwingers in WESTERN NY?
Click to expand...


Buffalo is as right wing as it gets in New York State. It's also piss poor.


----------



## Trajan

tell it to Byron Brown, you know, the Democratic Mayor of Buffalo....or Brian Higgins.....

go ahead, keep digging......

55 	Steven Pankow 		Democratic 	1954 	1957 	
56 	Frank A. Sedita 		Democratic 	1958 	1961 	
57 	Chester A. Kowal 		Republican 	1962 	1965 	
58 	Frank A. Sedita 		Democratic 	1966 	1973 	
59 	Stanley M. Makowski 		Democratic 	1973 	1977 	
60 	James D. Griffin 		Democratic 	January 1, 1978 	January 1, 1994 	
61 	Anthony Masiello 		Democratic 	January 1, 1994 	January 1, 2006 	
62 	Byron Brown 	Brown 	Democratic 	January 1, 2006 	Present

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mayors_of_Buffalo,_New_York


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
Click to expand...


You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

WillowTree said:


> BUFFALO, N.Y. -- Buffalo teachers left taxpayers on the hook for nearly $9 million worth of cosmetic surgery last year, according to the state-appointed authority overseeing public school finances.
> 
> The Buffalo Fiscal Stability Authority found that last year's costs for elective procedures such as chemical peels and other skin treatments were up $8 million over 2004's $1 million tab for cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Buffalo, N.Y. Teachers Spend $9M in Taxpayer Cash in '09 on Cosmetic Surgery - FoxNews.com



This is a perfect example as to why the U.S. spends more money on public education than any other nation in the world and yet has some of the worst results of any industrialized nation.


----------



## bodecea

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?   They would be very surprised to hear that they are Democrat/Liberals there.   They might even laugh a little.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?
Click to expand...


I'm saying the City of Buffalo isn't.  The rest of western NY has dick to do with how the City of Buffalo runs its school system because it's the people in Buffalo making the decisions, not the rest of western New York.


----------



## Trajan

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?   They would be very surprised to hear that they are Democrat/Liberals there.   They might even laugh a little.
Click to expand...



ask them when they walk out of a polling station....apparently they may talk a good game but it appears the results don't back that up, do they?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical.....we are funding the ongoing pensions plans and benefits of said organizations, and apparently without scrutiny. IF we are going to throw federal largess at unions, maybe, just maybe we might ask them to slim down some nice to haves to have to haves.......
> 
> the states need the money because they are broke and cannot ford the contracts they have indeed singed, so as a responsible partner, I thinks its encumbent upon them to say hey, we'll give you dollars, you go back and cut wasteful items that are more luxuries than critical needs....what a concept eh? BUT the union leadershipp will say no, get their members stirred up which may cost someone votes.....
> 
> This is  what comes of a symbiotic relationship where-in unions are tied to politicos who give them dollars for contributions in return for contracts....plain and simple. rinse repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
Click to expand...


Western New York is Blue dog Democrat.

The city of Buffalo is VERY Democratic base turf.

I've spent much more time than I'd ever want working on elections in and around Erie County and the city of Buffalo.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> School districts are local, not state...and as I said before.....Western NY, including Buffalo, is Conservative/Republican territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?   They would be very surprised to hear that they are Democrat/Liberals there.   They might even laugh a little.
Click to expand...


I was in the City of Buffalo on election night 2008, working on a State Senate race. Western NY is definitely more conservative than NYC, but the City itself is very much Democratic base, at least the inner-city neighborhoods. The suburbs of Erie county are much more Polish Catholic blue dog Dems who used to work at any number of car factories that all got outsourced.


----------



## bodecea

theDoctorisIn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not seriously trying to claim that the City of Buffalo is governed by conservative Republicans are you?  You were making good points up until this dishonesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?   They would be very surprised to hear that they are Democrat/Liberals there.   They might even laugh a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the City of Buffalo on election night 2008, working on a State Senate race. Western NY is definitely more conservative than NYC, but the City itself is very much Democratic base, at least the inner-city neighborhoods. The suburbs of Erie county are much more Polish Catholic blue dog Dems who used to work at any number of car factories that all got outsourced.
Click to expand...


Well, having lived in the Cheektowaga area and then in the Rochester area, not seeing much in the way of Democrat/Liberalism.....but if you are finding some, good for you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

bodecea said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Western NY is NOT Republican Conservative?   They would be very surprised to hear that they are Democrat/Liberals there.   They might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the City of Buffalo on election night 2008, working on a State Senate race. Western NY is definitely more conservative than NYC, but the City itself is very much Democratic base, at least the inner-city neighborhoods. The suburbs of Erie county are much more Polish Catholic blue dog Dems who used to work at any number of car factories that all got outsourced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, having lived in the Cheektowaga area and then in the Rochester area, not seeing much in the way of Democrat/Liberalism.....but if you are finding some, good for you.
Click to expand...


Cheektowaga is exactly what I was talking about, in termsi of the suburbs. I ran a field operation for a State Senate election in 2008, and a field operation for County Executive election in 2007. Cheektowaga is all blue dog democrat - I certainly wouldn't call them liberal - but they're still basically democrats. It's around 2:1 registered Dems, at least in 2008.

EDIT: Sorry if I'm coming across as a jerk about this, I'm just really excited to find a thread on anything about Western NY politics, I'm kinda obsessed with State Elections all over NY State, it's what I've done for a living for the last 5 years.


----------



## syrenn

And we wonder WHY health care costs are skyrocketing. 

In my opinion elective cosmetic surgery should not be covered under ANY health care plan.

The health care plan that is offered to us changed a few years back. It didn't cover as much and the co pay went up. The reason was that several people in the CO. were abusing the plan to cover as much cosmetic surgery as they could fit in.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bodecea said:


> Well, having lived in the Cheektowaga area and then in the Rochester area, not seeing much in the way of Democrat/Liberalism.....but if you are finding some, good for you.



Cheektowaga has its own school district, so what does allegedly conservative Cheektowaga have to do with the policies in the Buffalo City School District?


----------

